# NEW Direct TV Promotion !!



## Bigpeat (Oct 24, 2003)

I just signed up for Direct TV (3 rooms) with the Tivo DVR. Here is the deal that I got....

- Tivo 40 hours DVR with Dolby 5.1 out and Fiber Optic link
- 2 Direct TV receivers 
- FREE HBO for 3 months...
- FREE shipping (rebate of 29.99)
- FREE Installation 
- FREE DVD Player........YES, A FREE DVD Player

ALL FOR $49.99.... To be eligible you must order through Expert Satellite. They say that the DVD's are for the first 500 customers, but I was reassured that it will be ongoing. There is also a 30 DAY try it deal. If you don't want the Tivo, just return it and they will replace it with a Direct TV unit..OVERNIGHT.

I hope this is not redundant info but the rep on the phone said the deal just got better this week.

*Referral link deleted. Terms of Use (3)(o)*


----------



## alank (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi,
I just purchased from Best Buy. 2 room system 1 tivo and 1 regular that will cost me $30 after $100 rebate. That also includes instalation that is scheduled for Monday. I will then say bye bye to my dishplayer.

I was amazed at the price. How can I resist a 2 room set up for $30?

New member.


----------



## Bigpeat (Oct 24, 2003)

alank said:


> Hi,
> I just purchased from Best Buy. 2 room system 1 tivo and 1 regular that will cost me $30 after $100 rebate. That also includes instalation that is scheduled for Monday. I will then say bye bye to my dishplayer.
> 
> I was amazed at the price. How can I resist a 2 room set up for $30?
> ...


Resist a good deal ?....2 Rooms for 30$ bucks sounds good but at Expert Satellite you get ...

- FREE DVD Player
- UP TO 5 additional receivers
- FREE HBO
- FREE Instalation

*Referral link deleted. Terms of Use (3)(o)*


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Bigpeat said:


> I just signed up for Direct TV (3 rooms) with the Tivo DVR. Here is the deal that I got....
> 
> - Tivo 40 hours DVR with Dolby 5.1 out and Fiber Optic link
> - 2 Direct TV receivers
> ...


Bigpeat, you forgot to tell the board here that you are paid $55 for each purchase using your referral link above.

I've been managing the ExpertSatellite for this board for several weeks now, since when they started to lowering their Tivo packages, and at least I've posted that it's a referral and I'm offering 50% to anybody that buys using MY link. Please don't lead people to buy without disclosing you gain some benefit out of it.

Anyway, I'd like to reiterate here that anybody from this board who wants to buy from ExpertSatellite using my link below will receive 50% of my referral reward back. I also offer support to technical, installation or programming questions you may have until you're pleased with your Directv system and have it working at your home.

Please let me know if you place an order with my link:

Expert Satellite

Thanks.
And happy Tivo hunting !!! (c)(r)

*Referral link deleted. Terms of Use (3)(o)*


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Bigpeat said:


> - FREE shipping (rebate of 29.99)


... Also,

Please don't post misleading information.

The free shipping promotion ended last week, October 17th, when it was replaced by the free DVD player promotion.

Just to let people know that shipping is not free anymore, but also that it's nothing something excessive like other stores charge. My package had 2 receivers plus antenna and shipping for me was $19.99.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

All referral links deleted. Please refrain from posting them in the future. Closing thread.


----------

